# Auf Array aus Methode zugreifen



## syntaxerr (28. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich in einer Methode ein array per return zurückgebe z. B.

public int[][] test() {

return this.array1;
}

wie kann ich dann im methodenaufruf auf das array zugreifen, wenn es in einer anderen Klasse ist. Klar ist ja, ich erzeuge das entsprechende Objekt der Klasse und dann?

klassentest.test().array1[0][0];

Liefert nur fehler...


----------



## Michael... (28. Mai 2009)

klassentest.test() liefert doch schon das Array. Zugriff auf Index [0][0]:

```
klassentest.test()[0][0]
```


----------



## SchonWiederFred (28. Mai 2009)

klassentest.test()[0][0];


----------



## syntaxerr (28. Mai 2009)

danke^^


----------

